# Furry Film Makers?



## Rivercoon (Apr 17, 2021)

Because of Covid I lost track of everyone/everything on Telegram I was following when they were erased from my account.  Among them was a furry videographers group and discussion of a furry film contest.  With things opening up I am getting back to work on a live action furry movie and looking for on line discussion groups for people interested in working on such things.  Anyone know where I might find some?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Rivercoon said:


> Because of Covid I lost track of everyone/everything on Telegram I was following when they were erased from my account.  Among them was a furry videographers group and discussion of a furry film contest.  With things opening up I am getting back to work on a live action furry movie and looking for on line discussion groups for people interested in working on such things.  Anyone know where I might find some?



Good film makers or bad ones? Ever seen American Tale?


----------



## Rivercoon (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't expect to find Spielberg in a discussion group.


----------



## Rivercoon (Apr 18, 2021)

Basically I am looking to see what other film makers in the furry community are up to and recruit some into my project.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

i assure you the lockdown has resulted in people spending their free time in very odd ways and many of them have documented it.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm currently in school for animation and vfx. Not sure I count but I'm learning.


----------



## Rivercoon (Apr 18, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> I'm currently in school for animation and vfx. Not sure I count but I'm learning.


You definitely count.  I'm new to this too.  Right now I'm getting people together to do a live action music video (that may incorporate some animation).  This is intended to act as both a makeup test and a sizzle reel for fund raising for a feature.  Vfx work will be needed there.  
Wondering what projects others may be working on.  Maybe even trade screenplays.  I'm sure mine could use more readers.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 18, 2021)

Keep me updated! Sounds Fun!


----------



## Rivercoon (Apr 18, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> Keep me updated! Sounds Fun!


To see what was happening a while back here is the unfunded Indegogo promotion that was started pre-covid.  OBSIDIAN ROSE music video | Indiegogo .  Didn't give it enough time, had promotional material not show up for when needed and the con slated for the premier was cancelled.  Need to reassemble the crew as some have moved on to other things.


----------

